# Bassmaster Weekend Series Regional on Lake Seminole



## cjbullet (Sep 24, 2010)

How many GON forum members are gonna be there?


----------



## jsimages (Sep 24, 2010)

i will be there man and i cant wait. thanks for all you and zach have done to help me this year. i owe you both more than you know


----------



## c-rig king (Sep 27, 2010)

I will be there as a co-angler.  Never been on the lake so any help ya'll want to throw toward me about what to expect out of the back would be great!!!


----------



## fburris (Sep 27, 2010)

c-rig king said:


> I will be there as a co-angler.  Never been on the lake so any help ya'll want to throw toward me about what to expect out of the back would be great!!!



Throw the dropshot. 
Do not throw the same thing as your boater.
It should be a tough bite, and that is a way to get bites.


----------



## shoalbass (Sep 27, 2010)

c-rig king said:


> I will be there as a co-angler.  Never been on the lake so any help ya'll want to throw toward me about what to expect out of the back would be great!!!



It's a grass lake and the bite has been very tough.  Top waters, worms and say a prayer.  Good luck and be careful and hang on for the ride, it's a long way from the basin to the lake.


----------



## cjbullet (Oct 6, 2010)

A few of the Co-anglers that were staying with us aren't gonna be able to go. So have a house rented down there and are looking for another person to stay with us to help with costs and could pre-fish with us a few days also. Right now it's myself (fishing as a boater) , jsimages and another boater staying.

Thanks Jason


----------



## riverwon (Oct 7, 2010)

ill be there as well. took 7.5 to win a bainbridge bass club tourny this past weekend and 2.5 won big fish


----------



## crankbait76 (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm in...looks like the Pro's figured them out today.


----------



## RLbass88 (Oct 17, 2010)

I was there.. couldnt buy a bite day one and managed three fish day two but only got one to measure for 1.5.. never want to see that place again! I was fishing as a co but plan on fishing south alabama as a boater next season


----------



## fburris (Oct 17, 2010)

RLbass88 said:


> I was there.. couldnt buy a bite day one and managed three fish day two but only got one to measure for 1.5.. never want to see that place again! I was fishing as a co but plan on fishing south alabama as a boater next season



LOL! It happens like that. It has happened to me, but when you are on them, LOOK OUT! It has some nice big bass if you can figure them out.


----------



## jsimages (Oct 18, 2010)

was there for the tournament and didnt weigh in a fish. cjbullet made the cut for the national championship. congrats to him. it was some tuff fishing but like always theres some who can figure it out lol.


----------



## cjbullet (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks JS , It came at a cost though. I should have the lower unit back from the repair shop by Friday. Anybody going down there needs to watch out for the rocks as soon as you go out of the Basin on the right. Make sure you go out to the middle of the channel if your making a right out of the Basin. There really should be some bouys or some thing there cause there are marks all over those rocks where they've been hit. And be very careful going up the Flint. As soon as the navionics map runs out of channel there is some huge rocks on the left on the outside bend that would tear some stuff up bad. On the last day of the tournament I had just got done fishing them and had to flag a guy off or he would have ripped the motor slam off a ranger.


----------



## jsimages (Oct 20, 2010)

man you deserve it. you have worked very hard this year on your fishing and therefor it paid off. im so glad that we became such good friends this year and i look forward to many more fishing trips and tournaments with you. i had a great year of fishing and i owe alot to you and zach. i will never forget what all you both done for me this year. good luck at the NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP !!!!!!!!!!! i will keeping in touch and wish you both the best. dont forget to gousel snatch one for me lol


----------



## cjbullet (Oct 21, 2010)

Stroup had a great time this year as well. We'll go again soon. If Zach and I make it to fish Sat. you should come up and stay with us. You could do alittle pre-fishing for your club tournament. When is your club tournament up there? If nothing else we might try to go fish one of Buddy's weekend pot tournaments on Weiss after the championship.


----------

